# Could someone please tell me what these fish are?



## Grouper (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## HX67 (Sep 24, 2009)

Danio margaritatus (formerly Celestichthys margaritatus).


----------



## Grouper (Sep 29, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

celestial pearl danios


----------



## demen45 (Mar 6, 2009)

is this a new species?


----------



## iat814 (Oct 7, 2009)

Those look really nice.


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

demen45 said:


> is this a new species?


http://celestialpearldanio.com/

Discovered in 2006, and they breed like rabbits! I started with 11, now have 34.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Very shy fish, even with a lush tank of plants. But oddly they will come out and not care when you feed live brine shrimp.

They do breed fairly easy in the tank, best to put a male/female in a tank than harvest the eggs, or have them in just a CPD tank and shake the moss and harvest the eggs that way if you want it more natural.

Online sellers and LFS are around $5-$7, while forum sellers are around $3-$4.


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

Mine are not shy at all. They are quite the lil beggers, always telling whoever passes by their aquarium that they haven't been fed in months! 

I put several pairs in a seperate 5gallon tank filled with Java moss. The floor of the tank is covered in marbles. I shake leave the adults in there for 3 or 4 days, and shake the moss several times a day. Eggs will fall between the marbles and fry swim out when the adults are back in their normal tank. 

Looks like two females in the photo. Very pretty fish.


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

I've had mine for 6 months in a 55 gallon dwarf community tank and they haven't bred at all. Maybe I need to put them in a 10 gallon by themselves....


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

I use the marbles since they are egg scatterers. They see no problem eating the eggs they just laid, as will any other fish in a community tank. If heavily planted a few may survive to hatch, but not many. They breed constantly! 

I have 8 now about 1/2 adult size. A friend wants to get just some males from me, since she has 5 females she bought at a LFS several months ago. That was all they had, were unexpected extra fish in a batch of rasbora. Maybe they will get more popular as more hobbyists breed them.


----------

